# Arundel Lathe



## dgoyder (7 Jul 2006)

I have an Arundel Woodturning Lathe that I acquired about a year ago on the 'you know what' site. It seems to work fine and I am learning about wood turning. 
I would like to get a live centre as the current fixed centre burns a hole in the wood. 
So, 
1. Does anyone know about these lathes? 
2. Who might sell something like a live centre? 
3. I have some round items that screw onto the spindle but have an outer ring that screws onto an inner ring with a large hole inside. If that makes sense to any one what are they for please? I might add that there are three but the outer ring only fits on one although they are very similar in diameter. I could send someone a picture if that would help. 
Cheers David


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2006)

Welcome to the forum, David.

Not much help really, but there's a page about them here. They might be able to tell you what size of morse taper it takes, which should make acquiring a live centre a piece of cake. The mystery items are, well, mysterious to me. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dgoyder (7 Jul 2006)

Thanks for your reply, mine is the J4 at the bottom of the page. At least it is not an orphan any more! I will try to put up a picture of the round bits!. 
Cheers


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2006)

Kewl 8) Now you can boast about your "prismatic-guiding edges"  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (8 Jul 2006)

Hi David

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry that I can't help with your question.

Cheers
Neil


----------

